# 2 Week vacation to the Philippines



## GuapoPogi (Dec 28, 2016)

My wife and I are going to be in the Philippines for 2 weeks and are looking for stuff to do around Manila. I have been to the Philippines several times but not since 2009 and my wife was raised in QC but left for the US when she was 21. Other than Corregidor and Tagaytay what is there to do on Luzon. I am having trouble finding decent websites with unbiased ideas of stuff to do in the Manila area. I've been all over the Philippines south of Manila, but not too much around Manila and neither my wife nor I really want to go to Boracay, Palawan or deal with flights or ferries this trip. So I am hoping that some Expats with current experience/knowledge can point us to thing to do, sights to see and maybe decent restaurants to eat at. 

GuapoPogi


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manila has a good aquarium, but if you are from the US you have probably seen better. We were there for 2 weeks, a couple years ago, and that is about the only memorable thing... except the traffic ha ha.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Although most of us can get around place to place in Manila, it's a place most avoid due to smog, traffic, and at times crime.
Here is a Manila Touring Site that might be of help for things to do and places to go. One good place is Rizal Park. It's located in Ermita, Manila and within walking distance of the US Embassy. Also, be sure to read and follow Travel Warnings on the embassy site for your safety while here.Great place when not too hot to enjoy the history. Be sure to take a picnic lunch and relax under a shade tree. Use caution as there a lot of petty crime in these areas such as pick pockets and horse carriage drivers that may try to over-charge. Another good place a short taxi ride from there is the Mall of Asia. It's a mall so large it would take a couple of days to explore the whole place..


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

If you want to get out of Manila with little hassle and go someplace more exotic, try  Air Juan . It is a small seaplane outfit that flys to fun locations around the Pines and departs from near the Coconut Palace to your exotic destination via Manila Bay - no more hassle with NAIA and all its problems/lines/people. It's a little more expensive than real commercial travel, but not by much - it's a true luxury holiday at reasonable prices...

We are taking a NYE holiday in a few days to Puerto Galera with Air Juan, can't wait for the trip to 'Fantasy Island'!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Do not know were you are staying in Manila, but I like the Intramuros(old walled City) area. Quieter area than many parts of Manila, plus many historic buildings and churches. Golf course around outer walls and just few minutes walk to Rizal Park and Lunita. Many good restaurants in the area. Chinatown, Binondo just across the river. We have stayed at both the Bayleaf and White Knight Hotels in Intramuros. The Suite room at the White Knight runs about $60 a night but does not include breakfast. Bayleaf runs about $100 a night with great buffet breakfast and great views of the city/bay from the restaurant and the rooftop bar. Also many hotels in Ermita/Malate area on the other side of Rizal Park. We are staying in Windy Ridge Hotel Manila(Malate) this coming weekend for 3 nights including breakfast for 7923 php(approx $160).

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

HI GuapoPogi, you could also have a look at the old Spanish fort (ruins to some) in Intramuros and while in the area visit China Town, the bay walk behind the mall of Asia, or even this place. Scream Park Manila: Where Horror Films Come to Life | When In Manila
Not been there myself yet, Star City is worth a look too. Google is also a great tool.
As Jet Lag said always be careful and alert.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Do not know were you are staying in Manila, but I like the Intramuros(old walled City) area. Quieter area than many parts of Manila, plus many historic buildings and churches. Golf course around outer walls and just few minutes walk to Rizal Park and Lunita. Many good restaurants in the area. Chinatown, Binondo just across the river. We have stayed at both the Bayleaf and White Knight Hotels in Intramuros. The Suite room at the White Knight runs about $60 a night but does not include breakfast. Bayleaf runs about $100 a night with great buffet breakfast and great views of the city/bay from the restaurant and the rooftop bar. Also many hotels in Ermita/Malate area on the other side of Rizal Park. We are staying in Windy Ridge Hotel Manila(Malate) this coming weekend for 3 nights including breakfast for 7923 php(approx $160).
> 
> Chuck


Next time, try the Bayview Park Hotel. Across from the US Embassy. Nice rooms and less expensive. Then walk in back of the Bayview and have really good meals at the Swagman Hotel.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> HI GuapoPogi, you could also have a look at the old Spanish fort (ruins to some) in Intramuros and while in the area visit China Town, the bay walk behind the mall of Asia, or even this place. Scream Park Manila: Where Horror Films Come to Life | When In Manila
> Not been there myself yet, Star City is worth a look too. Google is also a great tool.
> As Jet Lag said always be careful and alert.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I'll second the Bay Walk near the Mall of Asia. Very interesting and great view assuming it is still the same as when I was there about 4 or 5 years ago. It is also outside of mainstream Manila.

Fred


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

The National Museum is very nice - worth a few hours. All Filipino artists from mid-19th century to present.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

You can take a ferry that takes you to Corregidor island. If you go to a mall visit a travel agent and you can purchase tickets - something like Php 2000 plus some years ago. Whole day with food and tour guide.


----------



## vansy1 (Feb 16, 2017)

JRB__NW said:


> The National Museum is very nice - worth a few hours. All Filipino artists from mid-19th century to present.


Never tried Visiting the Museum there. Might be a nice to visit one of these days


----------



## john001 (Feb 24, 2017)

Corregidor Island is a nice choice. Also, I would suggest going to Palawan, instead of Boracay. Bora is now too crowded. Camarines Sur in Bicol is also a beach paradise and a little off-the-beaten path.


----------



## QuenTin2017 (May 29, 2017)

Bounty island Bohol, is just 1hr20mins flying away


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've done very little in Manila compared to most but did visit the La Mesa Eco park in February. I'm a keen birdwatcher (as well as a surfer !) and found this little corner of greenery on the edge of the city well worth half a day. Just make sure it's the morning as it gets hot and busy in the afternoon. Our next trip to Luzon is likely to include either Subic Bay, Baguio and the rice terraces or Laguna/Mt Makaling. There's so much to choose from, just be careful with distances and journey times on a 2 week trip. We went to Baler on the east coast in February, with the guide books stating travel time of 4-6 hours, in reality it was more like 8-10 hours. I'm sure you'll enjoy it whatever you decide on


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I know very little about Manila, but having lived in Northern Luzon the last three years, I can tell you some of the highlights.
You didn't say when you're coming here, but if it's during the next few months it will be rainy season so some places may be off limits (such as Mt Pinatubo in Pampanga and Sagada/mountain province).

For Luzon you are best hiring a car (and driver) or taking a first class bus, but like others said, the journey times can be long.
For me the highlights in Northern Luzon would be Pagudpud in the North, San Juan beach in La Union, Bolinao, Zambales, Baguio, Vigan.... I've heard Baler is nice but it's very far and I've never been.

There's less of an expat scene in Northern Luzon - a few resorts can be found around Olongapo, La Union, Pagudpud.
It's not as beautiful as Palawan or Visayas but there are some nice spots - particularly rice terraces and in the less developed areas (some parts of Zambales are very remote).

It depends what you're into and how long you want to spend outside of Manila. If you want more info about anywhere specific please let me know.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure when coming, but check on "The Philippine International Pyromusical Competition initially known as the World Pyro Olympics is an annual competition among fireworks manufacturers from different countries held in the Philippines which runs for five days for World Pyro Olympics and 6 weeks for The Philippine International Pyromusical Competition. Two countries fire each day; the last participant fires on the final evening of the event."

We really enjoyed Fort Santiago and did our own pace tour of the place. Lot on Jose Rizal there and excellent for history buffs I suppose. 

At night, we enjoy good music cover bands and always had a good time doing so at Greenbelt Mall in Makati with both indoor and outdoor venues, or at Bedrock in Ermita area. I've never had a Bad time at either place.


----------

